# R32 - Wax Test (Swissvax Mirage, Britemax Vantage, Purple Haze, Autoglym HD Wax)



## HarryCCC (Nov 20, 2012)

Todays Car was a friend's VW golf R32 that needed some protection applying to it as it was a new purchase and was lacking any real depth to the paintwork with no signs of protection. This along with a number of tar spots meant that a full protection detail was needed.

Some Before Photos:




























To Start with the wheels were rinsed at high pressure to remove the light soling that was present:










They were then cleaned with Bilberry wheel cleaner and a range of brushes. The arches and tyres were cleaned with Auto Finesse Citrus Power.

The car was then foamed with Valet Pro Advanced PH Neutral Snow Foam, whilst this was dwelling the intricate areas were tackled with Meguiars APC and a detailing brush:



















The car was then washed with Meguiars Gold Class Shampoo and a range of Mitts:



















The car was then rinsed before being de-tarred with Autosmart Tardis:










After this the paint was further decontaminated with 3M clay and Valet Pro Citrus Bling:










The car was then foamed before being rolled into the unit to be dried with the blower and a range of towels.










Leaving this:



















The Paintwork was then cleansed using Sonax Paintwork cleanser to give a base for us to apply the different waxes. Out of the waxes used Britemax vantage stood out due to the easy on off formula.

After waxing the glass was cleaned with Auto Finesse Crystal whilst the tyres were dressed with Pinnacle Black Onyx Tyre Gel:










The exhausts were then polished using Britemax Easy Cut:










The car was then given a final Zaino Z8 wipedown and then rolled out for some after shots:









































































Any comments and feedback welcome,

Thanks Harry


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks brilliant Harry - very nice work indeed and its good to see our tuition is being put to good use


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking good . Great job !


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

nice job


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking spot on my man. A great colour to work with and you certainly brought the gloss back.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

That blue is stunning! Well done! Where did you apply the different waxes?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

beautifull car!


----------



## HarryCCC (Nov 20, 2012)

Sheep said:


> That blue is stunning! Well done! Where did you apply the different waxes?


Thanks Sheep,

Mirage - Bonnet and Front Wings
Vantage - O/S Door and Rear Quarter
HD - N/S Door and Rear Quarter
Purple Haze - Roof and Tailgate
Z8 - Whole car and bumpers

It will be a good test to see if there is a huge difference in durability. If Britemax Vantage performs well that will be my go to wax as its easy of use is brilliant!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice work indeed


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

Alwasy loved the R32's ........looks fantastic, great job.


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks stunning


----------



## vampire (Jun 10, 2010)

Great job!
I had a black R32 btw


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Doesn't Z8 contain solvents which will to some extent replace the underlying Waxes?


----------



## HarryCCC (Nov 20, 2012)

Norman said:


> Doesn't Z8 contain solvents which will to some extent replace the underlying Waxes?


I'm not entirely sure. It would be good to know though as that would effect the results to some extent!


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

See this thread. I suspect it doesn't affect other Zaino products i.e. sealants, but may affect waxes.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240743&page=4


----------



## HarryCCC (Nov 20, 2012)

Norman said:


> See this thread. I suspect it doesn't affect other Zaino products i.e. sealants, but may affect waxes.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240743&page=4


cheers Norman! Thats interesting to know. I may have to start using the full Zaino system on some cars now!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

good job fella and what a car love these


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work.


----------

